
Ebola is a 'global emergency' as bodies litter streets - ColinWright
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26030-ebola-is-a-global-emergency-as-bodies-litter-streets.html#.U-egW9Z38jh
======
eip
[https://www.google.com/search?q=ebola+vitamin+c](https://www.google.com/search?q=ebola+vitamin+c)

To date, no viral infection has been demonstrated to be resistant to the
proper dosing of vitamin C as classically demonstrated by Klenner. However,
not all viruses have been treated with Klenner-sized vitamin C doses, or at
least the results have not been published. Ebola viral infection and the other
acute viral hemorrhagic fevers appear to be diseases that fall into this
category. Because of the seemingly exceptional ability of these viruses to
rapidly deplete vitamin C stores, even larger doses of vitamin C would likely
be required in order to effectively reverse and eventually cure infections
caused by these viruses.

------
alexyes
A great non-fiction book about Ebola [http://www.amazon.com/The-Hot-Zone-
Terrifying-Origins/dp/038...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Hot-Zone-Terrifying-
Origins/dp/0385479565)

